
How La La Land Pulled Off That Stunning Highway Dance Sequence - Tomte
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/04/la-la-land-another-day-of-sun-song-video
======
tlack
Sometimes I ponder the complexities of the world of code compared to the less
technical but more human complexities involved in pulling off something like
this. 47 takes x 30+ dancers.. and no rollback! :)

